# Two issues I'm having- lines showing between layers and blurry imbeds



## misfities (Mar 15, 2015)

I've done a few melt and pours, but am trying to gain more experience and try new things. I've tried imbedding a figure into soap. Also, on the square-shaped one, I attempted to imbed stars into the middle. This is all with clear glycerine that I've added some herbs to and only a little tint of color. On both soaps, you can see a strong line where I laid in my imbedded items and poured the next level of M&P. I did spray everything with alcohol, so I'm not sure how to escape that line. And also to make my imbeds not look like vague blobs?

Your advice will be my salvation.


----------



## Trix (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi there! Did you make sure the second colour poured was cool enough when you poured it, as it looks like the first embed is kind of melting into the soap?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 15, 2015)

I agree with Tgool - Your temp was too high and melted your star. Depending on your base, (most manufacturers will list best melting temps), most recommend 125-130F. As far as your "line" goes it looks like overpour from one layer to the next. You can easily fix by planning that edge to get it smooth followed by a quick rinse with hot water to remove any lines.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 15, 2015)

Agree with all regarding temps and the embeds.   It's been a little while since I've done MP embeds, but my memory is that I go even lower, maybe 120.  I also think I remember one of the resident soap mavens, Soapbuddy, saying that she sometimes refrigerated her embeds, you might want to try that, too.  

Also, w/r/t clarity, what kind of base are you using?  I usually use SFIC bases, but w/embeds if I want the substrate to be really clear I use a crystal clear base, generally the Wholesale Supply One.  SFIC ingredients are better than the WSP CC, but the clarity of that base is the best I have found so will use it for special purposes.  

Also, what are you using for color?  If micas, you may want to check out this link, from a tutorial that Debby Chiapas did for BB/Soap Queen. Good way to make v. pretty, easy, multiple use mica blocks with color blends of your own choice[FONT=&quot]:  http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...our-soap/inspirational-glassy-color-formulas/

[FONT=&quot]Although any colors will opacify your soap to some extent, you may just want to experiment with a clear base without any additives first and add[FONT=&quot]/experiment as you go. [/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## misfities (Mar 15, 2015)

I think its probably a temperature issue that is blurring the imbeds, but that's a tough juggle... if you wait for your next bowl of soap to cool to much before pouring, it starts to harden. I like the idea of refrigerating the imbeds. I did not consider that. 

Would using a white soap base for an imbed make it stand out better? For example on the one with the stars, should I have used white and colored it red? That way it stands out in the rest of the translucent bar?


----------



## not_ally (Mar 15, 2015)

I think the issue is really the temperature, in terms of the embeds melting/blurring.  Using an opaque embed in a clear base rather than clear with clear is really more a question of what you like, if that makes sense.


----------



## Trix (Mar 15, 2015)

Did you measure the temperature before pouring? That way you know to go lower next time, and it should take long if you are pouring in a loaf mould.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Feb 18, 2016)

*Melt & Pour*

Ok guy's I have a question about the M&P soaps. Lets say I wanted to use three different colors in a project using the melt & pour bases. How do I keep all three warm when my plan is to create 3 different layers?
I've read so many times that the M&P's harden pretty quick. Thanks!!!


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 18, 2016)

I wouldn't try to keep them all warm - just do them one at a time. M&P takes way more patience than I have...

Melt and Pour Layer one. 
Spritz with alcohol.
Allow to harden.
Spritz with alcohol.
Melt and Pour Layer 2 being careful with the temperatures so you don;t melt the first layer.
Spritz with alcohol.
Allow to harden.
Spritz with alcohol.
repeat as needed
ETA: allowing to harden isn't going entirely hard... it's more of a skin.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 18, 2016)

^^^ This. That's how I've done it when playing with MP. Works well


----------

